# Need a Good AR gunsmith in North Atlanta or North Georgia



## Albuds (Aug 16, 2016)

Have a new AR10 and need a good gunsmith to make some modifications.  Would appreciate recommendations.

Thanks


----------



## WayneB (Aug 16, 2016)

27 views later...

what are you looking to have done? Most AR mods can be done at home, or by a competent armorer.


----------



## pinehtr (Aug 18, 2016)

Brannon Moss 1 706  692 6672 
He is in pickens co.check him out on facebook


----------



## ryanh487 (Aug 18, 2016)

What kind of modifications? I've built a couple from all parts and can do anything but milling/lathe work. I'm not a pro but I think it's fun and would be willing to help for free since my personal gun building fund is tapped out at the moment.


----------



## cmshoot (Aug 20, 2016)

What work are you wanting done?


----------



## Big7 (Aug 20, 2016)

Try Shooter's Den in Watkinsville.

Best I've seen lately.
Several GREAT Smiths there.
They got "toys" too..

WELL WORTH THE DRIVE!


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Aug 20, 2016)

Matt Lilley, Dawsonville Gun shop, 770-655-5324


----------



## Steve08 (Aug 21, 2016)

AceOfTheBase said:


> Matt Lilley, Dawsonville Gun shop, 770-655-5324<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


+1 for Matt...


----------



## weagle (Aug 26, 2016)

Jacob Kroa at Sharpshooters in Roswell
Josh Mallett at Alpha Bravo  formerly Armisted Armory in Alpharetta 

Both very good.


----------



## BanksCW (Aug 27, 2016)

Josh Mallett was an instructor at Colorado School of Trade. He was there before my time but I was able to work with him at Glock.  Good guy.


----------

